# What Breed is She?



## xxisabellaxx (Sep 28, 2012)

This is buttercup, i'm not sure what she is. i've been told either white rock, rhode island white and white wynadotte. Just curious what you guys think.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

My vote is a Rose Comb White Dorking


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

OOorrr, I totally forgot about the White Wyandotte. These are actually on my possible list for the next batch of peeps! Duh.

Wyandottes have a broad breast, so if you pick her up and she is a good solid meaty feeling bird I would go with the Wyandotte. I believe the photo below is a young pullet.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

leghorn maybe ?


----------

